# Electronics and Craigs List



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

So moving there soon, need a TV, DVD/Blu-Ray, etc. Wheres the best place to go if going to be living in Dubai?? Think cost effective also please... Or Is there a Dubai version of Craig's List that anyone knows about?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Everyone uses Dubizzle: Dubizzle.com in Dubai | The best place to Buy a Property, Sell a Car, Find a Job & Much More in Dubai

If you want to buy new, go to Sharaf DG at Times Square or Carrefour at Mall of the Emirates for the best prices and biggest selection.


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Great answer!!!! Thanks Im gonna check it out now!


----------



## malafat625 (May 1, 2011)

*Carrefour*



gillatte said:


> so moving there soon, need a tv, dvd/blu-ray, etc. Wheres the best place to go if going to be living in dubai?? Think cost effective also please... Or is there a dubai version of craig's list that anyone knows about?



carrefour


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Plug Ins at Festival City is good and right opposite Ikea if you're setting up home.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Keep in mind most electronics stores have the same prices for everything as the supplier pretty much determines the price they all sell at. The best deal you can get is if they throw something in with the purchase (e.g. a voucher, small vacuum cleaner, wall mounting etc...)


----------



## ayekami (May 24, 2011)

Sharaf DG i think has the best prices in the town


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

malafat625 said:


> carrefour


what is this?


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Gillatte said:


> what is this?


It's a lot like Walmart. They have groceries, clothes, electronics, etc.


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Everyone uses Dubizzle: Dubizzle.com in Dubai | The best place to Buy a Property, Sell a Car, Find a Job & Much More in Dubai
> 
> If you want to buy new, go to Sharaf DG at Times Square or Carrefour at Mall of the Emirates for the best prices and biggest selection.


Thanks Gavtek!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

While you are checking out Carrefour in Mall of the Emirates, you might as well check out Jacky's upstairs and maybe you can negotiate a few things.

Just remember that things will be delivered to your place and they give you US Cable service type hours and then sometimes brick on top of that, so leave yourself plenty of time for the delivery.


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Thats good to know- thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

On larger items like TV's etc make sure they have whatever in stock, in that store. Otherwise walk away.


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> On larger items like TV's etc make sure they have whatever in stock, in that store. Otherwise walk away.


Yeah the first thing I'm gonna buy is a TV - I'm not seeing much of a selection though.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Gillatte said:


> Yeah the first thing I'm gonna buy is a TV - I'm not seeing much of a selection though.


Everything here is usually 1/2 generation old. And they don't keep it stocked for 2 years, so yes, the selection may seem slim compared to other places.

On the other hand, how many TVs do you need ? Unless you want the latest and newest that just came out 3 weeks ago, you will find the top model from the top brands, so not too much to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

theres also souq dot com


----------

